# Changing Visa from retirement to Business, will I have to leave the country?



## marvelsm

Hello all: When I get to Thailand I might find employment as a teacher in the meantime I am getting a retirement visa so I can be in the country legally. If I change it to business visa, will I have to leave the country and what is the procedure? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Marvelsm


----------



## JustChris

That would depend on who you are working for. If you get a job in a government university no, they will do all the paperwork for you. If you get a job at a private institution you may have to travel to Laos or Singapore depending on what the immigration office has to say about it or rather the reputation of the institution.


----------



## marvelsm

Thank you JustChris: Can you tell me the address of the immigration office in Bangkok? I am really having an hard time finding it. Thanks again Marvelsm


----------



## JustChris

Sorry, I don't know I am in Chiang Mai but I think it will be listed on here: http://bangkok.immigration.go.th/intro1.html


----------



## marvelsm

Thanks JustChris, I tried sending them a message but link does not work. Anyone know their direct email?


----------



## joseph44

An immigration-office, wherever, can not change your visa.
What they can do is change the status of your permission of stay. 

If you stay on extensions based on an original visa, they will change the status of the extension.
If you stay based on an acutal valid visa, they will change the permission of stay. 

In case of a change based on becoming a teacher, some immigration offices will advice you to obtain a new non-immigrant-B - single entry - 90 day visa. 

Sending mails to government offices will result in "no replies" in most of the cases.


----------

